# Was gibt es überhaupt für Helme?



## Au_Hur (19. August 2008)

Hi,

auch wenn ich mich hier oute, ich bin mal ganz ehrlich: Bislang habe ich mich nicht überwinden können, einen Helm anzuziehen. Ich dachte immer, es sieht kaque aus, man schwitzt wie blöd und transportieren lässt er sich auch nicht sehr gut, wenn man ihn mal nicht auf dem Kopf hat.

...
gestern hab ich mich aber dermaßen übel auf die Fresse gelegt, das ich meiner Kleinen versprochen habe, mir einen Helm zuzulegen.

( 2 angebrochene Rippen, Schürfwunden und Prellungen am Kopf, Auge, Brust, Hüfte, Rücken, Schenkel,... und ich weis noch nicht einmal was genau passiert ist, da fehlen mir ein paar kleine Sekunden. )

Ich lebe noch  soll auch erstmal so bleiben, darum brauch ich ein paar Infos.


*Was für Helme gibt es überhaupt? *Ich lese von Rennrad-Helmen, MTB-Helmen, BMX-Helmen, Face-Protection Helmen, Downhill Helmen, Fahrradhelmen im Allgemeinen ... und habe im Grunde nur eine grobe Vorstellung davon, wie sie sich (allein optisch) unterscheiden.

*BMX-Helm* ist recht klein, weniger gut belüftet und sieht aus wie eine Halbkugel?
*MTB-Helme *sind dann wahrscheinlich diese halben Motoradhelme?
und *alle anderen *sind quasi diese Halbschalen, mit denen 90% der Leute durch die Gegen fahren?
*
- Liege ich in etwa richtig, oder gibt es noch mehr Unterschiede bzw. Helme?

- Wo liegen die Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Helme?

- Welcher Helm wäre der passende für mich?*
Ich fahre MTB im Wald, und das nicht nur auf befestigten Wegen und in der City mache ich auch mal ganz gern die ein oder andere Treppe unsicher. Fahre schon mal gerne längere Touren, 'tobe' mich aber auch oft nur 'kurz' aus.

Zugegeben, die Optik is mir schon irgendwie nicht ganz egal.  


... ich hoffe das das Posting nicht zu blöde wirkt und ich ein paar nützliche Hinweise bekomme.


----------



## Au_Hur (19. August 2008)

optisch könnte ich mich wohl am ehesten mit sowas anfreunden:






zumindest von der Form her.

oder dem hier



falls man das blöde ding vorne abmachen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mindcrusher (24. August 2008)

also ich kann dir den Fox Flux nur empfehlen, habe ich selbst, ist top belüftet, angenehm zu tragen und sieht auch noch schick aus und er wirkt nicht wie ein pilz auf dem kopf. das beste ist du gehst mal in einen laden deines vertrauens mit viel auswahl, nimmst dir jemanden mit der dir sagt was dir steht und was beschi**** aussieht, der preis sollte nebensache sein, aber von 30 bis 150 euro hast du eine riesen auswahl. ich war auch die letzten jahre immer ohne gefahren, hab mir aber ein neues bike geholt und da war ein helm einfach pflicht, weil der helm gehört einfach mit zur optik, von schuhen, über shorts, das shirt und dann eben noch der helm. aber nicht das du denkst das du jetzt noch klamoten brauchst. es ist nur gewöhnungssache mit dem helm, nach den ersten 2-3 touren, fühlst du dich auch sicher und kommst dir auch nicht lächerlich vor. also in diesem sinne. 
viel erfolg bei der suche und auch für deinen Schädel gibts es einen passenden Helm.


----------



## Santa2412claus (24. August 2008)

Schau dich doch auf diversen Internetseiten nach Helmen um, was es so gibt:

z.b. hier:

http://www.bike-x-perts.com/index.php/cPath/90006_90012


----------



## Assgart (24. August 2008)

Also ich gebe es zu bin eigentlich kein Helm fahrer aber nun muss es doch sein!
Was haltet ihr denn von diesem (Giro MTB-Helm Hex) oder ( 	
Pro-Tec - The Ace Dig SPX )

Mit den anderen Formen kann ich mich irgent wie nicht anfreunden!

Danke schon mal für einen kauftip!


----------



## bib_x (25. August 2008)

Hallo, hab auch eine Frage zum Helmkauf:

Ich hab einen Kopfumfang von 58-59 cm. Soll ich dann lieber einen Helm nehmen in M (55-59cm) oder L (59-63cm)? Der etwas größere Wäre wohl besser, falls ich im Winter mal eine Mütze drunter trage, oder nicht? Weil mit dem M wäre ich ja schon ziemlich am Limit.

Wollte mir den Bell Sweep XC kaufen.


----------



## Dämon__ (25. August 2008)

bib_x schrieb:


> Hallo, hab auch eine Frage zum Helmkauf:
> 
> Ich hab einen Kopfumfang von 58-59 cm. Soll ich dann lieber einen Helm nehmen in M (55-59cm) oder L (59-63cm)? Der etwas größere Wäre wohl besser, falls ich im Winter mal eine Mütze drunter trage, oder nicht? Weil mit dem M wäre ich ja schon ziemlich am Limit.
> 
> Wollte mir den Bell Sweep XC kaufen.



Nimm den in L bietet mehr Schutz (größerer Umfang) und wie du schon gesagt hast, kannst darunter eine Windstoppermützte tragen.


----------



## Braunbaer (25. August 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Nimm den in L bietet mehr Schutz (größerer Umfang)



Das ist Quark, ein größerer Helm bietet nicht mehr Schutz - nur ein genau passender Helm bietet maximalen Schutz. Ist er zu groß, kann er beim Aufprall verrutschen. Und ein Windstoppstuch (Buff) passt da in der Regel trotzdem drunter. Also unbedingt: Vorher anprobieren!

VG,
Braunbär


----------



## Dämon__ (25. August 2008)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Das ist Quark, ein größerer Helm bietet nicht mehr Schutz - nur ein genau passender Helm bietet maximalen Schutz. Ist er zu groß, kann er beim Aufprall verrutschen. Und ein Windstoppstuch (Buff) passt da in der Regel trotzdem drunter. Also unbedingt: Vorher anprobieren!
> 
> VG,
> Braunbär



Das ein genau passender Helm den max. Schutz bietet ist doch wohl klar, wir Reden aber hier ja nicht von der Einstellung des Helmes.
Er kann den in M genau so seiner Kopfform anpassen wie den in L.und der L hat normalerweise einen größeren Außenumfang,ergo bei einem Sturz ist er weiter mit dem Kopf vom Boden oder was auch immer entfernt.
Ausserdem hat der in L  mehr Spielraum z.b. wenn die Haare mal länger sind.
Ich hoffe du hast es jetzt verstanden.


----------



## Au_Hur (25. August 2008)

Schön, dass doch noch ein paar Antworten kamen. Danke.



Santa2412claus schrieb:


> Schau dich doch auf diversen Internetseiten nach Helmen um, was es so gibt:
> 
> z.b. hier:
> 
> http://www.bike-x-perts.com/index.php/cPath/90006_90012



Nur leider ist die Grundfrage damit nicht beantwortet. 

Unter Helme gibt es Rubriken: 
- Rennrad
- MTB
- BMX-Downhill-Freeride
- City-Trecking
- Kinder / Jungend

Okey, Rennrad wird sich wohl primär in der Form und Gewicht unterscheiden, fällt also weg. Für die Stadt (brauche) will ich keinen Helm und nen Kinderkopp hab ich auch schon länger nicht mehr.

Bleibt die Frage:
MTB - Helm
oder BMX / DH / FR - Helm

Um das nochmal zu verdeutlichen -> Wenn ich mich entscheiden muss, zwischen folgenden Helmen, worauf kommt es da an? Wo liegen die Vor- und Nachteile der Helme, *insbesondere zwischen den MTB und BMX Helmen*? 















Das der MTB für Touren besser Belüftet ist, und ein DH Helm wohl den besten Schutz bietet ist klar.

Wenn ich in 2 Meter Höhe die Kontrolle verliere und mir klar wird, dass ich aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach böse auf die Steine unten am Hang knallen werde, wünsche ich mir dann, den oben gezeigten FOX-MTB-Helm oder den Giro-BMX-Helm auf dem Kopf zu haben?


----------



## Dämon__ (25. August 2008)

damit müsstest du dir doch deine Frage selber beantwortet haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Au_Hur (25. August 2008)

Nö, nicht wirklich.  Den FullFace habe ich ja bei der Frage Außen vor gelassen. Die BMX Helme sind i.d.R. günstiger als die MTB Helme(warum?), demnach weiß ich noch immer nicht, welcher besseren Schutz bietet.

Das schlimme ist, dass sie alle die Frisur zerstören 

Wie lange kann man so einen BMX Helm tragen, bevor einem das Haargel-Schweiss-Gemisch über die brennenden Augen bis in den Mund läuft?


----------



## Dämon__ (25. August 2008)

ähm...du bist noch nicht hart genug auf den Kopf gefallen 
aber Spaß bei Seite, egal was für ein Helm du trägst, schützen tun Sie alle!
Aber wenn es dir um Style geht kauf den der dir am besten gefällt.


----------



## cyclo-dude (25. August 2008)

wenn du öfter längere touren von ein paar stunden fährst und auch mal bergauf willst du sicher lieben einen gut belüfteten haben.
da du ja schon bemerkt hast das man die außer auf dem kopf doof mitbekommt und an und ausziehen auch doof ist, ist auch die lösung mit bergauf ausziehen berrunter aufsetzten nicht soo dolle.

herzlichen glückwunsch aber zu der entscheidung dir überhaupt nen helm zu kaufen.


----------



## Stompy (25. August 2008)

Au_Hur schrieb:


> Nur leider ist die Grundfrage damit nicht beantwortet.
> 
> Unter Helme gibt es Rubriken:
> - Rennrad
> ...



Für normales Biken gut geignet:

-MTB Helm, kein Kinnbügel, gut belüftet, Schirm vorne dran.
-Rennrad Helm, kein Kinnbügel, gut belüftet, aerodynamisch, sehr leicht, meist teuer.
-Stadt/Universal Helm, kein Kinnbügel, ordentlich belüftet.

Für normales Biken nicht gut geeignet aber stylish beim rumposen im Skatepark:

-BMX/Dirt/Skate Helm, kein Kinnbügel, kaum belüftet, manchmal optisch ansprechender als andere Fahrradhelme

Für normales Biken bei dem man aus eigener Kraft nach oben fährt nicht geeignet, aber maximaler Schutz:

-Motocross Helm, Kinnbügel, nicht belüftet, schwer, optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig, steckt häufige Stürze weg.

-Downhill Helm, wie Motocross Helm aber leichter.


----------



## Fhal (26. August 2008)

Zum Thema Helm kann ich besteuern, dass ich mich letzte Woche vÃ¶llig trottelig auf der StraÃe (auf dem Weg nach Hause, witzigerweise nicht im GelÃ¤nde) zerlegt habe und recht froh war, dass ich einen Fullface-Helm auf hatte.

Der Helm hat jetzt einen Lackplatzer am Kinn, aber mein Gesicht ist noch ganz. Ich bin auch zwischendurch an den warmen Tagen mit einem alten Skate-Helm gefahren (irgendein Modell von Roces, fÃ¼rs Halfpipe-Fahren), aber nach dem Crash letzte Woche werd ich wohl nur noch den Fullface tragen.

Von der BelÃ¼ftung her ist das natÃ¼rlich an warmen/heiÃen Tagen etwas stÃ¶rend im Vergleich zu einem "offenen" Helm, aber Verletzungen im Gesicht kann ich nicht gebrauchen.

Die Intaktheit der Frisur lÃ¤sst sich leichter wiederherstellen als ein zermanschtes Gesicht. 

MfG,

Fhal

P.S.: Bei BMO (Bikemailorder) ist momentan ein recht guter Fullface-Helm im Angebot fÃ¼r 99â¬ (Giro Remedy).


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. August 2008)

Au_Hur schrieb:


> ...
> oder dem hier
> 
> 
> ...



Das Foto von Specialized ist absolut Sch*****! 

Ich hab mir den Instinct vor ein paar Wochen geholt und bin damit nach 14Jahren Giro untreu geworden weil das neue RocLoc mit meinen Brillen nicht kompatibel ist.
Der Instinct sieht in echt viel besser aus und der Visor nicht so entenmässig. Vor allem sitzt er genial. Wie alle Specialized zwar etwas höher auf dem Kopf aber sicher, komfortabel und ist sehr gut belüftet. Preislich auch sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

